# Has anyone been through this?



## Emma&Freya

Hi ladies,

Im sat with my sister now. I will give a brief outline of what has happened in the recent weeks.

She is 17 years old and she has had a hysterectomy and has cervical cancer. She is undergoing aggressive chemotherapy. We have both had a discussion about her future regarding children and even though she is young she is determained to be a mother in the future. 

She has asked me to post on here to see if anyone has had similar experiences, or anyone that has had cancer/had hysterectomy and has later gone on to have children through surragocy.

She has said that she does not want to go through the adoption route as awful as this may come across she wants her own.

Do any of you ladies think you can help?

She hs a counsiller but feels that she cant speak to her as she only concentrates on the cancer and my sister has accepted that she has got cancer but has not accepted the hysterectomy.

I would be grateful if any of you can help her as I cant help her as Ive not been through the situation. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hiya, I have a friend who had a hysterectomy due to cervical cancer, I know that she didn't have her ovaries removed so she still produces eggs so she could use a surrogate to have a baby. However she has to take medicine (I'm not sure what) to prevent her from entering the menopause, as obviously the menopause would stop her producing viable eggs. I remember her talking about being given the option to freeze some eggs (I'm not sure whether she did though) and she said that she has to use protection when having sex as it's still possible for her to get pregnant and have an ectopic pregnancy as she has her fallopian tubes.
I'm surprised your sisters doctors haven't already talked this over with her prior to the hysterectomy, as she is within childbearing years. She should definitely ask them about her options for having children in the future so that she isn't worrying about it, so she can concentrate on getting through the chemo. Sending good thoughts to her at this difficult time! x


----------



## Emma&Freya

Thank you Eleanor for your reply. My sister was took into hospital on the saturday and on the sunday morning she could not wee. The nurses tried to insert a cathetor but instead she had blood clots coming out. She was then rushed into theatre and on the end of her cervix was a suspicious tumour size of an orange. Wednesday shhe was told she had suspected cancer and the next day she was to have a hysterectomy. Its gone so quickly :( xx


----------



## sarah1989

I don't have any advice, but I wanted to offer your sister (and your family) the best of luck, and a lot of :hugs:


----------



## Emma&Freya

Thank you Sarah xx


----------



## Sophe

so sorry this has happened to her at such a young age. I have a friend who has had her eggs frozen, shes not used them yet, and i don't ask too much as it upsets her but they can save some eggs I belive. 

Good luck to you and your family hugs xxx


----------



## angiepie

I have no advice to offer you but would like you to know that I am thinking of her, you and your family. I hope everything works out alright. :hugs:


----------



## nikki2512

sorry don't have any advice,but didn't want to just read and run wishing your sister and your family all the best for the future:hugs:


----------



## BobDog

how are things now?

i just wanted to check in.

xx


----------



## Emma&Freya

Hiya

She is having radiotherapy now an she has shaved her hair. Me and my other sister have spoken and we have offered our eggs. I will carry my sisters egg an she will also do the same with mine. Amy seems ok about it :) she's started to use a wheelchair now too x


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs: to your sister, and to all of you :hugs:


----------

